# CPC looking for part-time remote outpatient coding position



## cswaney (Jun 21, 2012)

I am looking for a part time remote coding position with flexible hours during the week/weekend. I am looking to make some extra cash. I have 6 years experience in outpatient coding. Please contact me at 724-797-1287 if you are interested. Resume is available upon request. Thank you, Christine Minkus, CPC .


----------



## malissagiles (Jun 21, 2012)

I am looking for a remote coder that codes ortho E/M with teaching facility experience and I am also looking for a remote coder for diagnostic radiology. Please see my posts in the job posting forum. The coding company is Aviacode.


----------

